# [Reading Group] July 2014 Nominations/Voting



## Philip Overby (Jun 12, 2014)

I figured we could go back to fantasy for this month. The summer months are usually busy, so I don't expect a lot of in-depth discussion. Perhaps it would be a good idea to pick a short story collection, anthology or a novella? What do you think? Novella/Short Story Collection/Anthology month? 

It would also be a good chance for some of us to get a sampling of new authors.

If there are no objections, we can start nominating this weekend.


----------



## MFreako (Jun 13, 2014)

The Rogues anthology comes out later this month. It's a cross-genre piece, but there's a healthy dose of fantasy written by some of the biggest names in the genre. Oh, and it's edited by none other than George R. R. Martin.

Among the authors: Neil Gaiman, Joe Abercrombie, Patrick Rothfuss, Scott Lynch, Daniel Abraham, and GRRM himself.


----------



## Ophiucha (Jun 13, 2014)

My obligatory nomination for something pre-Tolkienian, _Tales Before Tolkien: The Roots of Modern Fantasy_, an anthology I've had my eye on for a while that consists of loosely fantasy stories that came before, and in many cases explicitly inspired, Tolkien. Some of the authors included: George Macdonald, Andrew Lang, William Morris, H. Rider Haggard, E. Nesbit, L. Frank Baum, Lord Dunsany, William Hope Hodgson, Arthur Machen, and Austin Tappan Wright.

I'd also nominate The Weird, if it didn't kind of defy the 'light reading' theme of the month by being over 1,000 pages long.


----------



## Philip Overby (Jun 13, 2014)

OK, let's go with this idea then. Longer anthologies or collections are fine. We may just have to select certain stories to try to get through in the month. 

I'm going to nominate some myself then:








An anthology I've had for a while. I've read several of the stories and it has some heavy hitters in it. (Erikson, Abercrombie, Lynch, etc.)







Another Martin and Gardner Dozois anthology that is sure not to disappoint. 







And Zombies vs. Unicorns. Why? Because. Read my sig.  Features stories from some well known authors as well.

I'll come up with some others after some other people have chimed in.


----------



## ACSmyth (Jun 13, 2014)

I'm in an anthology that's out in a few days. 

Seriously, though, I'm going to pass on July. I've had my Hugo packet through, and I want to read as much as I can of it before the voting deadline. (Need to check when that is...)


----------



## Philip Overby (Jun 17, 2014)

I'd like to get nominations in by this weekend. I know this is probably going to be a slow month, but I'd like to keep it going because it's nice to be able to discover new books this way.


----------



## Philip Overby (Jun 19, 2014)

OK, I'm going to give until this weekend to get any more nominations in. Then I'll open it up to voting. I hope at least one person joins this month! If not I'll be reading something by myself. 

Also Ophiucha, if we read "The Weird" we could always just choose stories we'd like to read and comment on them. That would be a way for us to help each find the real gems in the anthology.


----------



## Philip Overby (Jun 20, 2014)

Right, let's get some votes in (hopefully!)

Rogues (Edited by George R.R. Martin)
Tales Before Tolkien: The Roots of Modern Fantasy
The Weird (Edited by Ann and Jeff VanderMeer)
Swords and Dark Magic
Zombies vs. Unicorns
Dangerous Women (Edited by George R.R. Martin and Gardner Dozois 

Please chose two from above (one you chose and one someone else chose).

Voting will close this weekend so you have plenty of time to decide.


----------



## Steerpike (Jun 20, 2014)

I'll go with:

1. Tales Before Tolkien
2. Dangerous Women


----------



## MFreako (Jun 20, 2014)

1. Rogues
2. Swords and Dark Magic


----------



## Philip Overby (Jun 20, 2014)

1. Swords and Dark Magic (because I own it!)
2. The Weird (because it sounds cool)


----------



## SM-Dreamer (Jun 20, 2014)

Partly based on what the availability is at my library:

1. Tales Before Tolkien
2. Dangerous Women (Rogues has a high wait list  )


----------



## Ghost (Jun 20, 2014)

1. Dangerous Women (I want SM-Dreamer to be able to participate.)
2. The Weird

I know I've recommended _The Weird_ before, but I didn't finish it.  It's a bit unwieldy because of its size, but I liked the stories I read.  As interesting as it sounds, _Tales Before Tolkien_ isn't available at my library, so I'll have to bow out if it wins. Surprisingly, my library has the other nominated books.


----------



## Ophiucha (Jun 20, 2014)

1. Swords and Dark Magic
2. Tales Before Tolkien

I picked the first one since my best friend is often praising the work of James Enge, and he was her Classics teacher. I had a Facebook conversation with him about Aeschylus in the comments of her status update, and I really should give his writing a try. 

Also, if _The Weird_ does get voted for the month, Phil, you can send me a message and we can cut the list of stories down for a lighter reading experience. I've never read the collection as a whole, but I'm familiar enough with most of the authors that I could probably curate a palatable selection for those who don't have the time to read the whole thing (understandable).


----------



## Philip Overby (Jun 21, 2014)

So the following have three votes:

1. Tales Before Tolkien
2. Swords and Dark Magic
3. Dangerous Women

If we don't get someone else posting by the end of the weekend, then we'll need to have tie-breaker somehow.


----------



## Philip Overby (Jun 23, 2014)

OK, we need a tie-breaker on these. 

1. Tales Before Tolkien
2. Swords and Dark Magic
3. Dangerous Women

Please vote for one of the following.

My vote is: Swords and Dark Magic (because I own it, again...)


----------



## SM-Dreamer (Jun 23, 2014)

Dangerous Women


----------



## Mythopoet (Jun 24, 2014)

I'll cast a vote for Swords and Dark Magic.

(Ha! You'd think I'd pick Tales Before Tolkien, but actually the selection of stories in that anthology looks to me like a really terrible representation of the "roots of modern fantasy".)


----------



## Ankari (Jun 24, 2014)

Swords and Dark Magic


----------



## Kaellpae (Jun 24, 2014)

Since I forgot to vote for the main one I'll get my main choice a vote. 

Swords and Dark Magic.


----------



## Ophiucha (Jun 24, 2014)

Swords and Dark Magic, since it's at my library.


----------



## Philip Overby (Jun 24, 2014)

OK, cool we'll go with Swords and Dark Magic then. I'll update it soon.


----------

